# MONDAY AFTERNOON ACTION!!



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Well me my bro and his boydecided to hit the surf this afternoon. Upon arrival the water was very dirty, but we decided to try it anyway! To our suprise the black drum where everywhere! Heck we even caught a small shark!! We got out around 4:00 and the bite started right at 4:30. We had some serious action for about an hour! It was funny watching Markrun up and down the beach trying to catch fish. My little nephew even got in on the action!! All in all it was a good day !!

*Here is a wierd looking shark Mark caught!*










*This is my nephew fighting his fish!*










*These are two of the biggest both where over 18 inches!*



















*We ended up with 9 drum and one shark. We lost 3 or 4 in the process!*

*Sorry the pics are so bad taken from my phone!*


----------



## cescofishes (Jul 10, 2009)

Nice Fish


----------



## Catfish Hunter (Oct 17, 2007)

I am no shark expert but is that a dogfish in the first picture?


----------



## standrew (Dec 15, 2009)

atlantic sharpnose


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

nice catch


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

cool trip. and a Nice Box of fish too.


----------



## Team Bloody Waters (Feb 24, 2009)

yeah I was thinking dogfish


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Yep looked it upit's a dogfish!


----------



## Josh G. (Dec 3, 2009)

Where where you fishing at?


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

very nice job..looks like you guys had a great afternoon on the beach!


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

> *Josh G. (1/19/2010)*Where where you fishing at?


 We where on P'cola beach


----------



## dragman6693 (Sep 28, 2009)

where at on p'cola beach closer to the pier or portifino?


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

Looks like east of protofino too me....


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Nice job..We got into a school at the pier a week and half ago..Caught 12 between 3 of us in an half an hour..When you find them they are thick!


----------



## redfishin'JR (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice catch Daniel! Not to derail a good thread, but I wanted to let you know that Todd Agnew is coming to our church, Immanuel Baptist, in Pace. Here's the info.<P class=subtitle align=center>Todd Agnew in Concert
Wednesday, February 3rd, 7:00 PM
Featuring Pocket Full Of Rocks and Meredith Andrews<P align=center>Concert will be held in the Worship Center. Doors open at 6:30PM. Free Concert and A Love Offering will be taken.<P align=center>Visit www.wowradio.org for more information.


----------



## covertfisherman (Jul 4, 2009)

Nice fish guys! Really banging my head against the wall for not giving the brown water a try. Black drum of that size are my second favorite fish to eat, so I bet those ate mighty fine.


----------

